# How often is safe to breed a boer?



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm pretty new to goat rearing. We have a small commercial herd and a small dairy herd. I was considering selling some commercial does in order to purchase some show quality does. I have a buyer and they came out to see my goats a few weeks ago. I thought it was a little odd they were in such a rush to get them (I told them they would have to wait at least 4 more weeks til all the kids were 8 weeks old before I weaned them). They kind of scoffed at the fact that I didn't want to wean my kids until 8 weeks. I was hoping they would just forget about them but I got a call from them last week and another one a couple of days ago. They are very anxious to pick up the goats so they can put them in with their buck. I know this is possible with boers but is it really healthy for them to be bred again so soon? These girls have really been more like pets to us and I am having a hard time letting them go somewhere where they clearly will be nothing more than baby making machines. Any thoughts? How do I politely tell them to take a hike? :help:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Nope I wouldn't breed them again that soon! I'm sorry but I would never sell to people who are in a rush like that. And if it were me I would wait until the kids were at least 8 weeks, and make sure the mama's get a little time.... I mean...our kids are 3 months old and the girls are turned out with the buck and I don't like this one bit, but the difference for us is we're trying to see if we like the fall kidding season... <we just got goats last spring>. 
I just think it wears them down soooo much more breeding them like that. I think I'd rather my girls go to someone who isn't in a rush, and will be patient with them.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If your "gut" tells you this is not the place for your goats, then just say NO. It's OK, believe me...now everybody practice...it's NO...anyone that thinks it's OK to wean a kid before 8 weeks is not concerned with the health and welfare of your goat. That's abuse in my book. You will find another buyer, and be happier with your decision. Good for you, and good for your girls. I have NDG's, they can breed back pretty quickly, but, here we just breed once per year, generally. I may break my rule, as I'm trading bucks with another breeder and I want one or two more doelings from him. But, that would be unusual for me.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

As for the question "How often is safe to breed a boer?" From the posts I've read over the past few months, it sounds like it is a matter of preference as well as a matter of each goat’s health. 

I have a doe that is eating nonstop (plenty of pasture, hay, minerals, and more than her share of grain), and never lost weight while feeding 2 kids. I weaned her kids, and brought her right to the breeder. She had 3 kids 7 1/2 months after her previous kidding and still looks good. I think it just makes sense to do it this way with her, but that doesn't mean I would do that with any doe.

For my own small herd, my goal is to have healthy goats that are also cost effective. For the past year, this has been a 4-H project and a hobby for my family. I’d love for them to be a little profitable, but would be happy if they simply didn’t cost me too much. We will see how that goes


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I personally would not ever "let" someone breed my babies that oung. Now I know it happens by accident, but wow they are still babies. 

For me I do not breed them for a year. so they have them about the same time every year, and if they are not of good size to me they will wait until they are two years old or ever three years old.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I think the question is about how often to breed, not the age...right?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

It is safe to breed them for a kidding every 8 months. So they would gestate for 5 months, raise their babies and be exposed back 12 weeks after kidding. We have done this several times. The problem we have found with it, is they don't always breed back 12 weeks after kidding, some will, and some wont, so you end up with goats bred to kid out all different times. Some just aren't ready to settle and come back into heat that early. 

We also sell a lot of show whethers and they need to be born at a certain time of year. making it difficult to breed the does every 8 months. throws them off schedule

I would be more worried about your babies being weaned that early, although we often wean a few babies at 7 weeks, but we have a really good creep feed set up. And they are on hay and grain well, by the time we wean. 

As far as it being hard on the adult does, Unless they are in really poor condition they would probably be fine, since a boer doe can put weight back on during her 5 month gestation. And if they aren't in really good shape they may not even breed back right away. 


I can tell your main concern is are these adult does going to be well taken care of. I am having the same concerns about someone wanting to buy 2 doelings from me. I need to sell the doelings, but I want to try my best to make sure they go to a good home. these people give me a bad vib. 

I would wait atleast 6 to 7 weeks before pulling the dam raised kids off of mom. I like to see them eating near a pound of grain a day, to help them adjust to the weaning. You are the one that has to deal with the aftermath of the kids not doing well weaned so earlly

I have had people try this on my. I just clearly state, no one is weaned before 8 weeks and I expect the does to have atleast a week to adjust to the stress and all weaned babies 2 weeks before going to their new homes. No exception. I don't care if they think it is silly, or the goats will just be okay, or they are so experienced they think it is okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I for one...breed them 1x a year.... 

I have a 8 year old Doe... that is still producing very well for me.....the Does will last longer in production that way.....

If you over breed them... they will get broken down...and not last as long in productive years....

I breed my First timers ...when they are 1 to 1/12 years old ....

It is good... to at least give the Does 2 months drying off time... so their bodies can recoup..... :wink:


----------

